# At Risk Rabbit's- Sacramento, California



## Happi Bun (Jul 17, 2009)

The Sacramento County Animal shelter is over capacity. They only have space to house 6 rabbits, they have about 10 currently available. *They have started to Euthanize due to lack of space!* There are some adorable rabbit's available for adoption. F.U.R. - Friends of Unwanted Rabbits, is trying desperately to find fosters or adopters. Their foster homes are already filled and so is their rescue in general. 

If you live in the area and are looking to adopt, please considering saving the life of one of these unfortunate rabbit's. If you cannot adopt, please consider fostering. To see the rabbit's currently available, and which one's are at greater risk of euthanasia, please visit the link below.


Click Here


Thank you!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 17, 2009)

That is so sad. We are barely holding our own here. We have to pick up another rabbit at the shelter today. We pulled close to 100 rabbits over the last year. We have been very lucky to have been able to take them in and save their lives. I hope someone can help you.


----------



## Djakarta (Jul 18, 2009)

Here's an idea that may help to increase the capacity of your local shelter system.

My local Humane Society works in conjunction with 5 of the local Petco stores to house shelter bunnies in the adoption centers of the Petco stores. 

HRS donated the cages and arranges for the hay. Volunteers from HRS and the shelter come in to care for the rabbits ( clean cages, set up x pens for exercise etc). Other supplies are donated by volunteers and some supplies are donated by Petco.

Interested adopters fill out an application which is faxed to the lead volunteer who screens the applicants and arranges for them to meet with one of the volunteers to interact with the bunny.

If the Petco's in your area will agree to house and feature bunnies for adoption, and you have enough volunteers to run the off site program, this might be able to save some lives.

We have a great opportunity to talk with and educate people who stop by, especially when we have the bunnies out for exercise. 

Each store has 2 cages, when we have a single and a pair in each store, the offsite program can house an additional 15 bunnnies.

You could try having the shelter administrator contact the Petco Foundation, or the local store managers. It can't hurt to ask.


----------



## Happi Bun (Jul 18, 2009)

Friends of Unwanted Rabbit's rescues and adopts out the Sac County Shelter Rabbit's. They have space at two different Petsmart's to house them and hold adoption events. The problem is F.U.R. is filled and doesn't have enough foster homes. Thank you for the great suggestions though.

IMPORTANT UPDATE!

A few of the at risk rabbit's have been saved by F.U.R.! I'm fostering one for them and will be making a new thread about him. 

However, the shelter bunnies aren't out of the woods yet. So if you want adopt or foster, please do!


----------



## pla725 (Jul 18, 2009)

Not enough foster homes and too many pets in shelters. It is an issue over all the place.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jul 20, 2009)

*pla725 wrote: *


> Not enough foster homes and too many pets in shelters. It is an issue over all the place.


Why are there so many unwanted rabbits?

Too many, not enough homes.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you for stepping forth to foster, Happi Bun. 

Now, I hope a forever home steps forth for the lucky one you agreed to care for.


----------

